# What to wear under and over body armour - For Women



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

Hey Ladies:

I will be suiting up for my first trip to Mammoth next week. I have a flak jacket that I am trying to decide what would be the most comfortable to wear over my sports bra. Do I just wear one of my tanks or t-shirt? Should I wear some sort of long sleeve jersey over the armour or just show it off? Do the Baggy Shorts ever get caught up in your seat when tumbling? I am a spandex girl but feel like wearing the baggies for Mammoth. Just trying to get some feedback from those gals who wear this type of armour and stuff all the time.

Thanks, can't wait to hit the mountain!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Sports bra under should be fine. A jersey over your armor will be nice - you can save a lot of $ by just getting something generic at the thrift store. I have a lacrosse jersey I wear a lot - it fits nicely over bike armor since it was designed to go over sports pads. Cost $4 and I laugh every time I see the name "Ramsy" on the back. I don't know who "Ramsy" is.


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

I would definitely wear something over your armor. If you crash, it's better to tear up a jersey at $20-$40 a pop than the mesh on a more expensive piece of gear like body armor. It also keeps a lot of dirt out of your armor, which will prolong the life of your gear. 

I prefer to wear a sleeveless under-armor type shirt under my suit. It helps wick moisture away from your skin, protects you if you have sensitive skin, and in my case keeps my suit from rubbing on tattoos. You can pick up a pretty cheap one at most athletic stores or the LBS. Descente makes a nice one that I like a lot and isn't very much $$. 

Also, as long as your baggies fit you well, (for example, not too long in the torso so your crotch is 6 inches too low) you should be fine. I raced DH for years, and still wear baggies for a lot of long/enduro style XC rides and have never had my baggies get caught on my seat. 

Have fun at Mammoth! I'm jealous. Haven't been there for years but it's a blast!!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Under Armor*

Not to be a smart ass, but Under Armor is great for well, under your armor. 
Fits nicely because it's not bulky and it's better material than a cotton t-shirt for the sweat.


----------



## Asthmaniac (Apr 10, 2008)

I wear a SS jersey over my flak jacket. LS would probably protect the armor better, but I get too hot. That said, I have crashed and torn the jersey, which is better than tearing the mesh on the expensive flak jacket. I look for cheapo ones and have lucked out getting smaller size guy stuff that's on the clearance rack. For LS, motocross websites and shops often have less expensive jerseys.

As for baggies, it's more a matter of protecting your legs. Lycra can shred if you crash and skid. You can get a pair of over shorts and still wear your lycra underneath for comfort. But you definitely want a sturdier short for DH'ing. There's another thread, "What's your Favorite Short", that had some good recommendations. 

Have a great time! I've never been to Mammoth, so provide a trip report when you're done


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I sometimes just wear a sports bra under my armor jacket. But it's not as comfortable as wearing something under it - but sometimes I can't deal with the heat. I have several patagonia base layers that are very comfortable wicking layers.

So today, I tried wearing a patagonia wicking base layer under my armor and soaking it in water before putting it on to keep me cool. Which was really effective for 30 minutes or so at a time until it did it's job, wicked the water away and I was completely dry. I may have to try Catzilla's approach and wear wet cotton as a base layer.  

Anyway, I do recommend wearing a jersey over your armor. I've done it the other way and it might be a hair cooler without it, but you tear up the armor when you fall and if you wear a thin jersey it's not that much of a difference anyway. 

And on shorts - get real DH shorts. Anyone who says they snag baggies on the saddle isn't wearing the right type. Yes, there are plenty of comfy baggy shorts that people wear XC/trail riding that can snag because they're really loose and stretchy. But that's not what you should be wearing for DH. Get moto-style shorts. They're made of some cordura type thick nylon fabric. It does not stretch. It would be impossible ot catch on your saddle because the fit close to the body and aren't all that loose. I've caught lycra shorts on my saddle (where you can snag the lycra in the leg and it stretches and wants to boomerang you back...) many many times. Loose baggy shorts - sure. DH shorts - never. Not to mention, they're more protective and you won't get the abrasion injuries you would with lycra or comfort baggies.

Hope that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*padded under shorts too.*

If you are wearing a flak jacket you should be wearing something to protect your tail bone hip bones, thighs under your DH shorts. Most Motocross shorts have removable hip pads in them keep them in to protect your pelvis, but if you want better protection get a pair of 661 bomber shorts or McDavid Hexpad womens Thudd shorts, fox makes a pair as well. My 661s saved my butt literally this week when I slide down a big wall ride at diablo. The McDavid one are really nice and fit like a glove and are moisture wicking like Under armor. I wear them some times for all-mountain/FR they are very comfy!


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

Great Information Ladies. I will buy a Jersey and definately a good pair of DH shorts. Since this is my first trip to Mammoth I will be riding the more tame trails. Thanks again.


----------

